# Chops



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I marinated some thick boneless chops in McCormick's Garlic Herb and Wine marinade. I fired the Akorn and did a reverse sear. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I marinated some thick boneless chops in McCormick's Garlic Herb and Wine marinade. I fired the Akorn and did a reverse sear. Turned out pretty good.


Did you brine them first or was the marinade enough to keep them juicy inside? I sometimes have a problem with thick chops getting dry if I don't brine ahead. Those look tasty!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

They marinaded over nite and most of the day. No brine.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Man, chops that size, i'd just have to stuff with boudin! those things look great just like they are though.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man that's awesome


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

it all looks good , is them there red taters and milk gravy ?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good job. I would say you have the grill cooking thing down:thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

HisName said:


> it all looks good , is them there red taters and milk gravy ?


It is not gravy. It is a sour cream dressing my daughter concocted. 

Thanks again y'all.


----------

